# American Sonic FanArt



## BlueFox gui (Jan 18, 2020)

i wanted to draw him with his 90's american design and also make it fully shaded, but this time i went even further beyond, i also tried lineless full shaded, something i only tried once, hope you like it!
also if you want, follow me on instagram i'm using it to post some art 
instagram.com/guilhermeblue/


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 18, 2020)

did you ever watch sonic SATAM I used to collect the archie comics stopped shortly after endgame pt 4 #50 like issue 55 iirc


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 18, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> did you ever watch sonic SATAM I used to collect the archie comics stopped shortly after endgame pt 4 #50 like issue 55 iirc


i only watched a bit SATAM on netflix but they removed it, and the archie comics never really searched to read online, i only read a bit of the IDW comics


----------



## x65943 (Mar 20, 2020)

Dude your insta is so good

You are so talented man


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 20, 2020)

jesus these look so good


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool!


----------

